# The internet connection in Dubai is driving me NUTS!



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

AHHHHHHHH!

I'm about to set the internet on fire hahaha...

Man - it's just sooooo freaking frustrating trying to work & upload content for work with this crap a-s-s internet connection!

As you all know a submarine crashed into the fiber optic lines somewhere in the sea which totally messed up everyone's connection. And get this, here's the best part; this isn't the first time this scenario of the sub crashing into the fiber optics lines... but this is the freaking THIRD time!

I mean - where / how and who gives these submarine captain(s) their underwater spaceship license?

Feel free to rant on in this thread!
-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> AHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I'm about to set the internet on fire hahaha...
> 
> ...


It sounds like a highly unlikely story to me.Sure they are not telling porkies


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> It sounds like a highly unlikely story to me.Sure they are not telling porkies


Oh does it now, well how this for starters: BBC NEWS | Technology | Third subsea cable repairs begin



ps: hope you had a wonderful xmas 
-Joey


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Oh does it now, well how this for starters: BBC NEWS | Technology | Third subsea cable repairs begin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can't blame me doubting it does sound rediculous.
Thanks Joey Dee I had a great Christmas, what was it like there in Dubai. Was it quiet or lots of fun. Thanks for the news links. I'm enjoying fustration free, interuption free internet out on hols


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Well you can't blame me doubting it does sound rediculous.


That's why I'm so frustrated cause I really do not understand the logic behind what happened.... 



macca_24 said:


> Thanks Joey Dee I had a great Christmas, what was it like there in Dubai. Was it quiet or lots of fun.


Well it's the first time, I never spent xmas without my family back home in Canada... I went to a friend's house and I was with all her family so it was kinda cool but was quite weird at the same time to be in the desert (Dubai) on xmas with no snow... and I wasn't in the mood to go to the refrigerator (Ski Dubai) to see snow 



macca_24 said:


> Thanks for the news links. I'm enjoying fustration free, interuption free internet out on hols


Yah yah go on laugh at us  who knows if it's still that slow I might come over and steal your wifi internet access  hahha

-Joey


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

i swear its insane.. but for last coupla days things have improved.. im beginning to get normal speed finally.. du and etisalat have diverted traffic to other lines as an alternate till the original wire is repaired.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> That's why I'm so frustrated cause I really do not understand the logic behind what happened....
> 
> 
> Well it's the first time, I never spent xmas without my family back home in Canada... I went to a friend's house and I was with all her family so it was kinda cool but was quite weird at the same time to be in the desert (Dubai) on xmas with no snow... and I wasn't in the mood to go to the refrigerator (Ski Dubai) to see snow
> ...


What an excellent idea why didn't you. I haven't been there yet. the olny time I saw snow was in Utah years ago it was fantastic, especially when we rolled the ski mobile into some thick deep snow, we nearly P**sed ourselves laughing, but I haven't yet been to the snow fields in Aus


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

You know I've been waiting since beginning of October in Dubai for an internet connection thats why I'm just loving it here and up all hours playing on it. Hippie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> You know I've been waiting since beginning of October in Dubai for an internet connection


That really sucks!

Where are you in Utah? Are you just there until after the new year?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

No sunny Australia although its been the mildest summer ever. I wonder if its because I've become aclimatised to Dubai heat. Today was a good one though, should say yesterday 3am here in Sydney. Went to the beach at last, there is nothing so beautiful as the beaches here, and no fences.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> No sunny Australia although its been the mildest summer ever. I wonder if its because I've become aclimatised to Dubai heat. Today was a good one though, should say yesterday 3am here in Sydney. Went to the beach at last, there is nothing so beautiful as the beaches here, and no fences.


See no fences


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Today was a good one though, should say yesterday 3am here in Sydney.


Wow I guess ur a party animal to be up all nite 

Oh and really cool attached pic  i wish i was there just to get away and relax. I guess it's all good, I'll take a month off either in Jan or Feb and go to Espana and just chillout!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

even if the internet was fully fixed in dubai, its still rubbish and so expensive!!!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> See no fences


And no poo. 

Really miss the Aussie beaches! Have a Dim Sim or a Chiko Roll for me!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> AHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I'm about to set the internet on fire hahaha...
> 
> ...



I sympathise. I am being driven bonkers by the slow service. At the best of times, the Internet is slow but it is seems to be at a standstill at the mo(any slower and it will stop working completely!!! ). I cannot believe that at 2am in the morning when most people are be sleeping, I am still waiting for Facebook to load (ok, I guess I can live without FB but there are important things that I need to do on the net!) - I've lost count of how many times I've refreshed the page!!! I give up!!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

awwww poor poor maz


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I cannot believe that at 2am in the morning when most people are be sleeping, I am still waiting for Facebook to load


Ah you see I don't have any problems there since I always check my facebook on my bold (blackberry) 

I won't even try to load FB on my computer cuz it's just so freaking slow.

Get this, yesterday I called up DU and told them that my internet is still super slow and that I need to get it fixed now... cause my neighbor's internet is working perfect... the tech support at DU tells me ok, give us your IP address and we'll have the technicians look into it... so I said; don't you need me to be on the phone with them to try and troubleshoot they said; "nono, they'll call you if they need to do any troubleshooting... but then i said (the smart ass I always am); but what if they call me and I'm not home... hahaha

Customer service or any kind of support in the Dubai & the UAE are completely USELESS and a waste of space! idiots! 

-Joey


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

what DU speed you on?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Ah you see I don't have any problems there since I always check my facebook on my bold (blackberry)
> 
> I won't even try to load FB on my computer cuz it's just so freaking slow.
> 
> ...



hhaha that's hilarious... hope they fix the damn thing before I head back home. I have absolutely no patience for those things...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

ah, just sit back and down a corona mexicano!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> what DU speed you on?


1mps line dude so the connection be somewhat blazing...  I'm on my bold right noe replying to this thread


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I went from 512, to 1MB, to 2MB, its so expensive here and the 2MB is still...

s................l..............o.................w


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I went from 512, to 1MB, to 2MB, its so expensive here and the 2MB is still...
> 
> s................l..............o.................w


YUP! That's why I just settled with a 1mps line..

Back home in Canada, I pay 55$ and have a 10mps line: https://www.rogers.com/web/Rogers.p...se_1_2productID=WAVE&_pageLabel=INTER_HISPEED

Only catch is 95gb bandwidth every month  so for those who are heavy downloaders you gotta halt it down a bit 

-joey


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah I paid around that in UK for a 8MP, although 12 and 16 came out I think now.
I have friends in Toronto, I remember Rogers, they own everything haha


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

flossie said:


> And no poo.
> 
> Really miss the Aussie beaches! Have a Dim Sim or a Chiko Roll for me!!


Fish and chips on the bench on the hill overlooking the beach for you Floss


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, thankyou!!!! Enjoy. We had fish and chips here because my son requested it for his birthday dinner. To say it was crap would be an understatement.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

flossie said:


> Oh, thankyou!!!! Enjoy. We had fish and chips here because my son requested it for his birthday dinner. To say it was crap would be an understatement.


Oh thats a shame did you make up for it with the good old pav. Want me to bring you back a packet of frozen Mrs Macs pies, ha,ha and you'll have to make the wedges yourself


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

could not agree more, almost makes u want to go to work, if it helps the repair ship is there fixing it now....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Well my speed boosted tonite... it's like about 1 quarter of what my speed should be.... I guess I can browse the internet at home now... can't wait for them to fix this mess...


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

*Happy new year*

Here is where I spent xmas. May be my last in a while in the states. Happy new year to you all. I hope this attachment works as I am a self proclaimed computer not quite moron but in the low normal scale for sure.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Whoo hoo it worked. My internet speed is fine. Poor Joey dee


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Have read this thread with interest. I am guessing that when I move to Dubai next month I should not anticipate finding an apartment with any decent internet service, wireless or otherwise?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

not unless you bring LOTS of cash to pay for it, even then it seems slow....


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> not unless you bring LOTS of cash to pay for it, even then it seems slow....


So, I might be better plugging my lap top in at work!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

for sure....


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

I heard there was a 4th cable cut this week? True or blasphemy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Seems as though my home connection is not bad... seems like it's at 90% last I checked this morning 

However, now I'm at the office and it's just killer slow man! I'm trying to download some artwork for movie posters and it's just soooo freaking slow  since yesterday morning I'm still trying to finish 225mb download for Slumdog Millionaire 

B-A-S-T-A-R-D-O-S!
-Joey


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I downloaded that at home, erm took about 3 hours i think!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

IT"S ALIVEEEEEE! my internet is backkkk... hmmmm mouhahahahhah (Dracula laugh) 

How's the net for everyone else?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Shi1te

But this is Ajman....

They don't even do 'leccy and water here....


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Well my speed boosted tonite... it's like about 1 quarter of what my speed should be.... I guess I can browse the internet at home now... can't wait for them to fix this mess...


btw the sub that did the damage was a cable laying sub - no one is quite sure what he was trying to do but probably an upgrade tat went horribly wrong. It appears he did some major damage..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So he wont be driving a sub no more then.....


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So he wont be driving a sub no more then.....[/
> 
> Sad thing is he probably will, there are not that may who want to work doing poor paid commercial work. At least he did not drag down a fishing boat, which is what most of them do.....]


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Alfie,

I was being facetious....


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Alfie,
> 
> I was being facetious....


ok, i will give you that and it is late!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Alfie Moon said:


> ok, i will give you that and it is late!!


So you doing stoopid party tomoz?


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So you doing stoopid party tomoz?


 trying to fit in two, both house parties tho, one in greens and one in marina, so no cancellation but also no fireworks - so it seems - what about you?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Staying at home....


----------

